
Swift for Embedded Systems - gsempe
https://github.com/swift-embedded/swift-embedded
======
gsempe
Not sure how this can lead to something useful.

------
matinhemmati672
Code size. A "hello world" application has a little bit over one megabyte
because it includes a big part of the Swift standard library.

Waaaaaaat?

~~~
gsempe
Indeed that sounds like a terrible start

